# DFWAPC January 2011 monthly meeting



## niko

Robert (Digital Gods) has been trying hard to find a host for our January meeting. It seems to me that his effort is leading to a wonderful thing:

"Niko and Robert,

May I suggest the next planted tank meeting in January be held at my school? My room is large enough to accommodate 30 to 40 people. The receiver of Tim's tank would love for people to bring clippings and if Niko or someone else would be so kind as to aquascape it for Melissa (the recipient) she would be very grateful. Then those who contributed to this project could see the tank setup. I can access Melissa's room.

My school:

Shelton School
15720 Hillcrest Road
Dallas 75248

Let me know what you think.

Sue Cantrell"

Only thing I don't get is why Sue believes that I'm some kind of aquascaper worth considering.

Either way - does everybody share my excitement about setting up the tank?

--Nikolay


----------



## digital_gods

I think this is a very cool idea. Lets pool our resources together and build a awesome tank. Should we go Amano, Dutch or a Theme design?


----------



## AquaCamp

This is a fantastic idea! My tanks are jungles right now, I will bring a few plants. As far as aquascaping, I will leave that to you professionals.


----------



## Michael

Great idea!


----------



## Tex Gal

What a great idea. It would be great to see what we have helped sponsor.


----------



## wwh2694

Thats great. I will bring some plants. Hope Im off that day.


----------



## fishyjoe24

sounds good to me, and I don't know how to ask this but just curious is this school a private school for special eds kid. just asking because the only shepton I know of is her in plano, and my mom use to teach.(now retired) so I asked her about it and she said she is pretty sure she knows of the school.

I've got some driftwood - malaysian and some driftwood branches. I still might have some sms. now who's got the lighting...


----------



## alta678

Shelton is a private school that only accepts children with learning disabilities. It is the largest school of its kind in the world. I am very excited to have you guys come! My classroom has a 60 gallon planted tank, two small planted shrimp tanks, two snakes, a leopard gecko, a berber skink, a hamster, four hermit crabs, and a bearded dragon. Any classroom pets are supported by the teachers in that classroom. You may also feel free to rearrange/redo the 60 gallon in my room if you are so inclined.


----------



## fishyjoe24

learning disabilities... well cool I will fit right in with that school HA does this school have college coarse or just k-12? . there some other tanks to look at cool... I can't wait...


----------



## AndrewH

What an awesome idea!

With so much other stuff going on it's been hard to make it out to the DFWAPC meetings.

I'd love to come for this one! Any dates in mind?


----------



## TanyaQ2000

awesome idea!


----------



## digital_gods

@AndrewH: No date set yet but it falls on a Sunday.

For those who have slept since the last meeting, here is the tank were going to aquascape. The parameters of this tank is going to be a 29g low light tank with a single 24" t8 bulb. We can bump this to a higher light if someone has a light(30") they would like donate.

I have 20lb of Course Red Florite I'll donate but we will need some more substraight to go along with it.

We do have the plastic driftwood we can use or if someone has any driftwood they would like to donate, we can use that. If someone has some interesting large rocks they would like to donate, that can be used as well.

Here are some plants I think we will need. Crypts, Moss, Java Ferns, Anubias, Ludwigia, Hygrophila, Hydrilla. If I've missed something, please add or correct the list.


----------



## fishyjoe24

we are forgetting the pink gravel and the nemo was here sign.
I still have some crypt lutea(got some of it back some how). crypt sprillias(spelling?),I could put out one of my anubias, I got some driftwood. we are forgetting a fore ground plant...


----------



## digital_gods

Everyone get your calenders out and put down Sunday January 23 @ 1:30pm for our January meeting. You will find the location address at the top of this thread.


----------



## fishyjoe24

digital_gods said:


> Everyone get your calenders out and put down Sunday January 23 @ 1:30pm for our January meeting. You will find the location address at the top of this thread.


 JAN. club meeting Sunday the 23th at 1:30pm at Shelton School, the address for that school is.
15720 Hillcrest Road Dallas 75248. if we need any thing for this tank, which we shouldn't but just in case. there is pet supplies plus down the road at 200 North Coit Road Suite 330 Richardson, TX 75080.


----------



## wwh2694

Darn thats my weekend to work. Maybe next time. U all have fun.


----------



## Northtexaswilds

I will try my hardest to come and ill bring some clippings  What about fish? can we bring fish?


----------



## Northtexaswilds

i have dwarf chain sword i can bring a couple clippings from? it spreads pretty well with almost nothing


----------



## alta678

That sounds great to me! Melissa has said she would like angelfish and Nancy (haiven) from the DFWFishbox has offered to donate some.


----------



## fishyjoe24

I have some angel fish, I could donate. this tank is a 29g right?


----------



## alta678

Thank you so much for your offer, Joey! I think we've got angels covered for now. I will let you know if that changes!


----------



## fishyjoe24

you're welcome... I bet she wants nancy's phillippine blues doesn't she.. 

so we need to make a list.

substrate: who has the substrate...
decor- rocks and driftwood who has it?
plants- lets all bring are trimings 
fish - angels? guess nancy will take care of the donation.


----------



## digital_gods

With this current white list plant issue, we just might leave Melissa a beautiful tank of contraband.


----------



## fishyjoe24

digital_gods said:


> With this current white list plant issue, we just might leave Melissa a beautiful tank of contraband.


:shock::rain: HA HA, nah we could give some pink,orange,green,blue,and purple gravel... with colorful plastic plants, and a gold fish..


----------



## alta678

Ha, ha, she would like to have a natural looking tank, please.


----------



## alta678

Our meeting has been approved by the powers that be for January 23. As the time approaches I will posts directions for getting into the building that day.


----------



## Tex Gal

I have some rocks. Depending on the gravel I'll bring a matching stone. Maybe we should just go to TCS and get some black diamond. I think one bag would do it. That's only about $12.


----------



## fishyjoe24

would a mix of black and tank silicia sand work? or just gravel?
because I got it stored in tubs with lids with a tarp cover them out side and i'm not using a lot of stuff...


----------



## Tex Gal

If we do a mix I think it needs to be same color hues at least. Otherwise it's not going to look good.


----------



## fishyjoe24

true at least it's would be free and getting some use instead of just sitting in the bucket. I might just use it on my 40g long.


----------



## alta678

Texgal, I have a bag of black diamond I can contribute, so you can plan your rocks from there.


----------



## Tex Gal

alta678 said:


> Texgal, I have a bag of black diamond I can contribute, so you can plan your rocks from there.


Great! Will do!!


----------



## TanyaQ2000

i believe that all tanks need cory cats so i'll donate 6 of the paleatus from MetroFish


----------



## alta678

Thank you so much Tanya! What a lovely gift for this tank.


----------



## K1DD

I'm new but I want to come out.. Maybe by then I will have some clippings... if not I will go to The Fish Place and buy a batch of Micro Sword or something like that..


----------



## TanyaQ2000

can a small group of danios go in the tank or will that be too much....say 6


----------



## alta678

I don't know, Tanya. I am getting lost on what all is going in there.


----------



## TanyaQ2000

MetroFish will be donating food for the tank inhabitants


----------



## alta678

Oh, thank you!


----------



## digital_gods

@K1DD: You don't have to bring anything but your thirst for knowledge and your desire to meet new great people.


----------



## digital_gods

Here is what we have so far.
Substraight - Tex Gal - Black Diamond
Driftwood - Digital_Gods - Three pieces (need hand saw brought)
Fish Food - MetroFish
Fertilizer - Brightwell Aquatics (From our sample box)
Rocks - ?
Plants - ?
Moss - ?


----------



## fishyjoe24

robert does a chain saw work? I have a pvc cutting saw, and a hand saw. so good to go on a cutter for the driftwood.
moss I got java moss.
plants....... I'll donate some crypts.

what about lighting. is that stock lighting going to be enough lighting?


----------



## digital_gods

@Joey: Chain saw - Overkill, Hack saw - maybe, but hand saw - just right for the job. What crypts are you bringing? Let me check with Alta on the moss, I know at one point, her tank was full of Christmas moss.


----------



## fishyjoe24

digital_gods said:


> @Joey: Chain saw - Overkill, Hack saw - maybe, but hand saw - just right for the job. What crypts are you bringing? Let me check with Alta on the moss, I know at one point, her tank was full of Christmas moss.


crypts the ones with blue dooo rags fool. :loco: just kidding. 
I got cryptocoryne sprillis, cryptocoryne lutea, , I sldo could bring some java fern. does the stop lighting have a t8 or a t12 bulb? I'm afraid the lighting will need to be up graded.


----------



## Tex Gal

I don't have the substrate I have the rocks. Alta678 said she had a brand new bag of black diamond in post 31


----------



## CrownMan

I've got a lot of Cryptocoryne Wendtii, Sunset Hygro and Hygrophila Angustafolia!!! 

I also have some of the old standard flourite if needed.


----------



## Phil Edwards

*ahem* It's not wise to advertise posession of a Federal Noxious Weed in public.


----------



## digital_gods

Here is the latest revision:

Substraight - Alta - Black Diamond
Driftwood - Digital_Gods - Three pieces (need hand saw brought)
Fish Food - MetroFish
Fertilizer - Brightwell Aquatics (From our sample box)
Rocks - Tex Gal
Plants - Joey - cryptocoryne sprillis, cryptocoryne lutea, Java Fern
Plants - CrownMan - Surprise Us and or Cory Cats
Moss - ?


----------



## CrownMan

Just joking Phil. I have actually gotten rid of all of the illegal Hygros and am in the process of replacing the crypts.

I can actually bring a few stems of several plants on the Texas Native Aquatic Plants List:

Bacopa Caroliniana, Ludwigia Repens, Ludwigia Repens x Arcuata, Lobelia Cardinalis and maybe Proserpinaca Palustris.

I also have some Texas approved crypts I can bring.


----------



## Michael

If we think we might be short on substrate, I have about 10 lbs of black blasting media I can bring.

--Michael


----------



## fishyjoe24

I'm still wondering about lighting. one t8 bulb stock hood?


----------



## digital_gods

It's a low light tank. Chances are it may be 8000k bulb. I would be better if we could change it out to a 6500k bulb.


----------



## digital_gods

Now if someone has a 30" or 24" T5 light they would like to donate, I'm sure Melissa would accept it.


----------



## alta678

This tank currently has an undergravel filter. Will this work in a planted tank?


----------



## fishyjoe24

alta678 said:


> This tank currently has an undergravel filter. Will this work in a planted tank?


it can, but I would say a hob or canister would be better. aquaclear -50 which should work for it will be around $35.00 unless some one has one to donate.....


----------



## Tex Gal

Michael said:


> If we think we might be short on substrate, I have about 10 lbs of black blasting media I can bring.
> 
> --Michael


That sounds like Diamond black. It wouldn't hurt to bring it. As long as it's black it would mix in well. Then we know we would not be limited.


----------



## alta678

For those of you with the munchies, please feel free to bring food and non-alcoholic drink to the meeting!


----------



## CrownMan

I speak from some recent experience here. Contrary to poplular belief, an UG filter will work in a planted aquaria. Most of the plants we grow get their nutrients from the water column. Especially low light tanks and their plants. I have run a standard and a RFUG (referse flow underground) filter in my tanks and have grown some great looking crypts, anubias, java ferns, etc.. I particularly like the RFUG concept and if I can find my power heads and prefilters, I will bring them Sunday. They came out of my 29 Gallon tanks prior to removing them a couple of years ago. I might also have a dual T-12 light somewhere I can donate.

You do require an air pump to run a standard UG filter, however, along with tubing, etc.

A classroom might benefit from running an UG filter due to its low maintenance requirements.

Just food for thought.


----------



## digital_gods

I've been doing some dividing of my plants for Melissa's tank. So far for the tank I have: 4 anubias coffeefolia, 4 plugs of Cryptocoryne parva and 2 golfballs of fissidens fontanus. Plus I'm bringing some driftwood pieces.


----------



## fishyjoe24

would we still need a air pump, if you find those power heads mike? because I think I have one. I might also have some extra lighting.... oh and when will directions and what door to enter be sent out?


I also have been floating some plants, and will bring my extra misc supplies.. the meeting is next sunday at 1:30 right?


----------



## digital_gods

Just to refresh what Melissa has, here is the contest post. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/dallas-ft-worth-aquatic-plant-club/75155-win-full-aquarium-setup-only-10-a.html I see a walmart pump in the setup but a 3-way gang valve might be useful.


----------



## Erniec

I have 2 power heads for a UGF , there old, suction cups dried out but they work great I just stuck them on the uplift tubes when I was using them, I also have a marine land HOB filter emperor 400with some calcium build up on top lid (found these to be too noisy). This also works well


----------



## digital_gods

Bring them with you to the meeting. It's better to be over prepared than under prepared.


----------



## fishyjoe24

Erniec welcome to dfwapc, and aquatic plant central hope you enjoy your stay... like digital_gods said bring it. it's better to be over prepared then under prepared...


----------



## AndrewH

well my grandmother was rushed back to the hospital late last night after having major surgery (fell on New Years Eve and broker her leg in several places and hit her head). Docs originally thought she had another major stroke, but tests results this morning are pointing to an infection.

Pending this situation, I may or may not be able to attend on Sunday. I would love too, but I know y'all understand.


----------



## digital_gods

Do I need to do anything special to the driftwood that I'm bringing?


----------



## alta678

As long as it is clean, bring it on!

Peeps, if you want munchies, please bring something that you like!


----------



## Ekrindul

digital_gods said:


> Do I need to do anything special to the driftwood that I'm bringing?


Have you scrubbed it down, boiled it a few times?


----------



## Erniec

what time is the meeting ?


----------



## Ekrindul

erniec said:


> what time is the meeting ?


1:30


----------



## BobAlston

Please, everyone who is coming Sunday, take time to *send at least one letter *to *ONE of the Following *Senator Hegar, the TPWD commissioners, your State Senator, your State representative. See this post for easy to use links to find out names and send emails/faxes.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ub/76233-tpwd-aquatic-plant-ban-where-we.html

thank you.

bob


----------



## fishyjoe24

count down till that goes in effect 30 mins right? and count down to the meeting 38 hours.

driftwood --- robert.
me- plants, and soda..(does any one need diet? ) 
substrate?
food-- BYOF.


----------



## TanyaQ2000

Sue, are you wanting us to bring the fish on Sunday? I visited with Nancy and since the tank is currently dry, thinking we're only setting up so cycling can begin? was donating 6 cory cats but I can meet with you another time once the tank is ready if that's best.


----------



## fishyjoe24

HI sue, is there any certin parking lot we need to park in, or do we just park where we find a parking spot, and find the closes door?

Tanya how is Jim, did blayne get his gift, ?

15 hours and counting down.... :smile: [smile=gif]


----------



## TanyaQ2000

at this time, jim will be with me at the meeting along with frank and sigmar

yes blayne got his gift LOL


----------



## Erniec

ok where are we parking and what door do we go in ?


----------



## WRabbit

Guess I'm a little late chiming in. Sue twisted my arm about coming to the meeting and since I live two blocks from the meeting site, I can't think of an excuse not to attend. Is there anything I can bring? Substrate? Plants? Roselines? Sponge Bob bubble ornament?

Jim

PS: Just kidding about the Roselines...


----------



## alta678

Ok guys, park in the front of the building and come in the front door. Directions are on the front door. Feel free to bring anything you think might fit in the tank. We are going for a natural look, so Sponge Bob is probably not going to fit in with the decor!


----------



## Pam916

I will be there with munchies. I also have a 5 pound bag of ultra reef black sand that I will bring in case we need it.


----------



## Tex Guy

The DFWAPC web site still has the announcement for the Christmas party and directions to Shane and MIke's. Someone ought to fix that pronto.


----------



## kimcadmus

ditto on the directions email


----------



## Tex Gal

*See post 15 - JAN. club meeting Sunday the 23th at 1:30pm at Shelton School, the address for that school is.
15720 Hillcrest Road Dallas 75248.*


----------



## fishyjoe24

/\----- maps.google.com hillcrest and arapaho area .. decent size school you can't miss it. I've been there ones to drop my mom off for something. back when she was a 1st grade roadrunner risd teacher.


----------



## CrownMan

I am bringing a lot of stuff like native texas plants, old double t-12 30" strip light, power strip (works), simple timer for the lights, power heads and connectors for a RFUG if we decide to go that route, Prime, etc.

Anyone know if a hose is available to fill the tank? I will bring a 5 gallon bucket just in case.

Can anyone think of anything else that might be needed?


----------



## fishyjoe24

CrownMan said:


> I am bringing a lot of stuff like native texas plants, old double t-12 30" strip light, power strip (works), simple timer for the lights, power heads and connectors for a RFUG if we decide to go that route, Prime, etc.
> 
> Anyone know if a hose is available to fill the tank? I will bring a 5 gallon bucket just in case.
> 
> Can anyone think of anything else that might be needed?


 would my 25 foot phyon siphon work ?

so plants, saw, and siphon hose CHECK.


----------



## alta678

Thanks to all who came to the meeting today. The tank that was prepared for Melissa's kids is outstanding! I will send copies of the pictures I took of the build so they can be posted.


----------



## Tex Gal

FOUND Pennymarshweed on the TX Native species sight here, page 5 - too funny! And they have it also listed on their banned list. lol It can stay in your tank in the classroom!! YOO HOO!!!
http://www.gctts.org/files/NativeAquaticPlantsofTexas.pdf


----------



## fishyjoe24

/\--- weird how can a plant be on the native and banned list. just shows that twpd doesn't know what they are talking about, and some one wants to just make some money...


----------



## alta678

WooHoo! This is good for my room tank! Melissa's tank has cleared up nicely and the filter is working well. The fish are doing well and enjoying their new home. Nice job Guys and Gals! I will try to take a picture tomorrow. Time for the angels to move to their new home.


----------



## Erniec

hope to see pictures, I had to leave before the tank was setup, what kind of filteration was put on ?


----------



## fishyjoe24

Erniec said:


> hope to see pictures, I had to leave before the tank was setup, what kind of filteration was put on ?


forevernight(jason) brought some K1 media and made a diy filter, and niko(nikolay) put on a a power filter..

I want to see photos, sue didn't you for get to take the camera to school.:tea:


----------



## alta678

I tried, for the first time ever, to upload some pictures. Tell me if you can see them! ray:


----------



## alta678

I think I may get the hang of this!


----------



## alta678

.....And some more. Not the best photographer, you get the idea.


----------



## alta678

Last, but not least, the tired but successful aquascapers! Thanks to all of you the tank is much appreciated by the students!


----------



## fishyjoe24

looks good it's funny how we all took a photo in front of the tank.

from left to right. jim wrabbit, then be hind him robert(digital gods), then nikolay niko in the blue then behind niko is jason forever knight,
then I'm next to niko in the white( Joey fishyjoe24) and eric in the green is behind me. then next to me is tex gal(drinda)
with her husband bill(tex guy) then next to her is richard(richard-b) with micheal behind him. then pam next to her with aqua camp(rick behind her). then frank(metrofish/ metrofish of dallas) in the gray with josh(for got how to say screen name) and mike in the blue and yellow(for got screen name).


----------



## Tex Gal

Nice pxs. Thanks for sharing! Can you shoot a px of the tank now that the water has settled?


----------



## alta678

Yes ma'am. I think I will wait until the roads are clear though! LOL!!


Joey, thanks for identifying all the people. I believe it is Pam though, not Pat.


----------



## fishyjoe24

alta678 said:


> Yes ma'am. I think I will wait until the roads are clear though! LOL!!
> 
> Joey, thanks for identifying all the people. I believe it is Pam though, not Pat.


oops, HA HA all fixed... :spy:


----------



## Erniec

Ty for the pics, looks good


----------



## alta678

It looks so nice now that it is crystal clear. I will take a picture of the tank when I can finally get back to school,

Thanks for fixing the name, Joey. Your memory for all those peoples' names is far better than mine!


----------



## fishyjoe24

you're welcome... yep I would wait till the roads clear to get a photo I already slipped down the drive way taking the trash out last night. my own fault for slipping i was in flip flops and didn't have a spot light on me.


----------

